# Upgrade T5 to AI Sol



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Black! AI Sol! I've enjoyed this upgrade thoroughly since it's addition nearly three weeks ago. 100% worth it.
Jay


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

HAve the AI sol Started using the full spectrum Yet, Or are they Still blue and white Like all the rest Lowend crap, But charge too much for them,.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the blue edition, meaning it has the normal white, blue and then royal blue. I believe their next model, the vega, has the addition of red and possibly uv, I may be wrong on that one though. These are not the same led's as the low end crap you are thinking of. Although it was quite expensive, the customizability is very nice, and since joining the saltwater endeavor I have found few things to be of decent quality and decent price unless you do it yourself. And with lighting being one of, if not, the most critical thing when viewing your tank I felt it was okay to splurge on this one. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I running 100% on Reefbrites right now, And i do like them, The grow SPS noproblems, I just want the FULL spectrum in my Next LED system.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

JayPetro said:


> Black! AI Sol! I've enjoyed this upgrade thoroughly since it's addition nearly three weeks ago. 100% worth it.
> Jay


be careful with running cool white to much, algae problems are not far

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

And here Ive done my best to not add any NEG to the thread...

Why Greg, WHY...LOL


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> And here Ive done my best to not add any NEG to the thread...
> 
> Why Greg, WHY...LOL


Russian bastard 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

sig said:


> be careful with running cool white to much, algae problems are not far


Because the AI's have such a low kelvin rating...not sure why they made them that way. More applicable to growing plants


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm running blue and royal blue quite a bit more than the white. And they are still all less than 50%.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> Russian bastard


I agree with Greg!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im going to agree with altcharacter.


----------

